# Relocating from Usa



## KissinKate (May 14, 2011)

Hi my husband and I looking for a long term rental beginning late June early July. We are bringing a land cruiser and two sportbikes so we need a garage. We also need to be relatively close to Larnaca as we will be traveling frequently. Our rental budget is 3k euros, all I do is golf, mountain bike, windsurf and ride motorcycles. Where should we look for a long term rental property?


----------



## LiverpoolFC1 (May 15, 2011)

*Alethriko*

Hi there, You have just described Alethriko which is 10 mins from Larnaca Airport, 15 mins from city centre, but is surrounded by hills and ideally positioned close to the motorway which links Larnaca with Limassol. my advice will be to look close to there for rent. I have a property there, we are actually neighbours to an American Cypriot family who emigrated to Cyprus a few years ago. let me know if you want further info, will be happy to help.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Larnaca Area. Kiti to Cape Kiti*

Hi Kate
Yes if you want the Larnaca Areas I would suggest Alethriko & where some of my cousins wife family live (cypriot). which is Kiti, Nice areas off Cape Kiti for wind surfing :clap2: and other activities. Hope that helps 
David


----------



## KissinKate (May 14, 2011)

LiverpoolFC1 said:


> Hi there, You have just described Alethriko which is 10 mins from Larnaca Airport, 15 mins from city centre, but is surrounded by hills and ideally positioned close to the motorway which links Larnaca with Limassol. my advice will be to look close to there for rent. I have a property there, we are actually neighbours to an American Cypriot family who emigrated to Cyprus a few years ago. let me know if you want further info, will be happy to help.


Hi thanks for the info. The area looks perfect! We will be n Cyprus on June 1st we are booked someplace in Nicosia. If you could help us look for a place in alethriko that would be great or point us to someone with property there that would be awesome too.


----------

